# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المسنجريات >  >  توبيكآت إصدار { روح وخواطر } للملا باسم الكربلائي

## عوامية صفوانية

سلااامووو
كيفكم يا الغوااالي  
جبت لكم توبيكاااات للإصدار المميز للملا باسم الكربلائي 
{ روح وخواطر } ووااااكيد الكل يعرفه ..~ هآآآع 
اتفضلوا غناااتي  :bigsmile: 
*1)*
*[c=3]{[/c] [c=14]g[/c] [c=14]يًنٍ أرٍوٍحِ "[/c] [c=3] لـ غٌَ ـيًرٍ بُآبُگ[/c][c=14]" وٍيًنٍ أرٍوٍحِ ..[/c]* 
*[c=14]يًآلليً حِبُگ // [/c][c=3]بُلسِمٍَ[/c] [c=14]لگل {[/c] [c=0][a=3]آلجَ ـرٍgحِ [/a][/c]* 

*2)*
*[c=14]مٍَشُوٍآـرٍ " [c=11]آلـζ ـبُ وٍألآOـآل[/c] " تِآبُعُتِ[c=11] دُرٍوٍبُـ[/c]ـہ[/c]* 
*[c=14] َقٍِلبُيً آلعُآشَُقٍِ وٍآلمٍَيًآل[c=11] { عُبُدُ[/c] [a=11]لمٍَحِبُوٍبُهُ[/a] ..[/c]* 
*3)* 
*[c=14] يًآ "[c=11] گرٍيًمٍَ[/c] " وٍ [c=46]ζ ـبُگ[/c] أعُظِمٍَ گل[c=46]{[/c] [a=8]عُ ـطَآء[/a] [/c]* 
*[c=14]مٍَ ـآ أبُدُلگ בتِىٍ بُـ [c=11]טּـجَوٍمٍَ آلسِمٍَآء[/c] [/c]* 
*4)*
*[c=7].: [c=46]رٍ[/c][c=12]ζ[/c][c=3]g[/c][c=14] وٍ [/c]خٍ [c=10]ـوٍآطَرٍ [/c] :. [/c]* 
*5)* 
*[c=10]][ لـg "[/c][c=46] تَِفٍتِشُ َقٍِلبُـﮯ [/c][c=10]" يًآ مٍَهُجٍَـہ وٍدُيًعُهُ[/c]* 

*[c=10]تِلَقٍِىٍآ شُخٍصِگ [c=46][a=11]سِإگـטּ[/a] { وٍَقٍِ ـلبُيً[/c] بَُقٍِيًعُهُ ][ [/c]* 
*6)* 
*[c=14]آ טּـثر أرموشي ~{[/c] [c=6]علىآ أعتاب الشرف[/c][c=14]} ~ يمك أجيت [/c]* 
*[c=6]يًآلحِسِنٍ وٍ لسِآنٍيً صِرٍحِ وٍأعُتِرٍَفٍ ~{[/c] [c=14]بُيًگ ألتِجَيًتِ[/c][c=6]}~[/c]* 

*7)*
*[c=1][c=50]مٍَهُدُےَ[/c] .. يًآ ![[c=14] تِرٍآتِيًل مٍَـבبُآً[/c] ]! َفٍيً رٍگوٍعُ وٍسِجَوٍدُ [/c]* 
*[c=1]حِبُنٍآ إيًآگ َفٍيً Oـضَمٍَآرٍهُـ [a=15]جَآزٍ آلـ ζدُوٍدُ[/a=41][/c]* 
*8)* 
*[c=11]{ ζ ـوٍرٍيًة آنٍسِيًة وٍعُليًهُآ "[c=13] أَفٍضَل آلصِلآة[/c] "[/c]* 
*[c=13]بُأسِرٍآرٍ آلمٍَخٍَفٍيًهُ [c=14]//[/c] أحِيًتِ گل [ [c=11][a=16]عُآلمٍَ ألـ בيًإة[/a][/c]] ..[/c]* 
*9)* 
*[c=7]شُ ـوٍَقٍِيً وٍحِنٍيًـ[c=50]טּ[/c] أيًإآمٍَيً َقٍِلبُــَ[c=50]ےَ[/c] [c=50]لوٍصِآلگ ضَإمٍَيً[/c] [/c]* 
*[c=7]حِيًدُرٍ [c=50]عُليً .. {[/c] يًآ دُ[c=50]פּ[/c]ـيًتِــَ[c=50]ےَ[/c] وٍأ[c=50]ζ[/c] ـلآمٍَيً [/c]* 
*10)* 
*[c=11]" [c=10]سِآدُتِنٍآ[/c] "[/c] [c=6]سِآدُةُ گل آلآ[c=10]טּ[/c]ـبُيًآء ..[/c]* 
*[c=6][c=10]ב[/c]بُهُمٍَ يًجَرٍيً [c=10]بُنٍآ[/c] [a=11]مٍَجَ ـرٍىٍ آلدُمٍَآء[/a] }[/c]* 

*11)* 
*[c=14]يًآلـ " [c=#D99FD9]مٍَآ تِبُآرٍحِ خٍ ـيًآليً[/c] " [c=63][a=14]{[/a][/c] گل لحِظِة أטּـتِ عُلىٍ بُآليً [/c]* 
*[c=14]טּـوٍرٍگ يًزٍيًل آلليًآليً وٍيًرٍسِمٍَ ليً [c=6]عُآلمٍَ مٍَثَآليً[/c][/c]* 

*12)*
*[c=14]مٍَ ـآ أجَـOـل .. [c=1]/[/c] [c=7]טּوٍرٍ آلنٍوٍآرٍسِ[/c][c=1]/ ؛[/c] مٍَ ـآ أجَمٍَل [c=1]نٍـgرٍ آلمٍَجَ ـآلسِ ..[/c][/c]* 
*[c=1]م ـا أجمل[/c] [c=14]! ع ـلم [a=15][c=27]المدآرس[/c][/a] ! ~[/c]* 



والسموحه منقول :)
دمتم بكل الاماني ^_^
تحيااااتوو
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*[c=14]مٍَشُوٍآـرٍ " [c=11]آلـζ ـبُ وٍألآoـآل[/c] " تِآبُعُتِ[c=11] دُرٍوٍبُـ[/c]ـہ[/c]
*
*[c=14] َقٍِلبُيً آلعُآشَُقٍِ وٍآلمٍَيًآل[c=11] { عُبُدُ[/c] [a=11]لمٍَحِبُوٍبُهُ[/a] ..[/c]*

*الله*

*خوش توبيـكات هع*

*يعطيكـ العـافيهـ حبيبتي ع ـوااميتنا*

*ههه*

*مـاعدمناك*

*تحياتي*

----------


## Hussain.T

خووش توبيكات صرااحة

انا قلت بخلي غيري ينزلهم

شكرا خيتوو ع التوبيكات الحلوة

يعطيك العافية 

تحياتي

----------


## فارقني صبري

يعطيج ألف عافية حبووبة

----------


## hope

[c=10]][ لـg "[/c][c=46] تَِفٍتِشُ َقٍِلبُـﮯ [/c][c=10]" يًآ مٍَهُجٍَـہ وٍدُيًعُهُ[/c]



[c=10]تِلَقٍِىٍآ شُخٍصِگ [c=46][a=11]سِإگـטּ[/a] { وٍَقٍِ ـلبُيً[/c] بَُقٍِيًعُهُ ][ [/c]



توبيكآت ولآ أحلى

جآري اللصقـ ~_~

تسلمين حبيبتي عوآمييييهـ ع النقل 
الأكثر من رآئـــعـ ,,

والمره الجآيهـ نبي شي منكِ >> ماتلعب البنت هآآع

مشكوره غنآتييـ 

لاعدمنآ الجديد 

دمتي بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*[c=14]آ טּـثر أرموشي ~{[/c] [c=6]علىآ أعتاب الشرف[/c][c=14]} ~ يمك أجيت [/c]*


*[c=6]يًآلحِسِنٍ وٍ لسِآنٍيً صِرٍحِ وٍأعُتِرٍَفٍ ~{[/c] [c=14]بُيًگ ألتِجَيًتِ[/c][c=6]}~[/c]*

*تم لطشه*
*توبيكااااااااات روووعه*
*شكرا عوااامية ع النقل الحلووو*
*لاعدم من الجديد*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
[c=14]مٍَشُوٍآـرٍ " [c=11]آلـζ ـبُ وٍألآoـآل[/c] " تِآبُعُتِ[c=11] دُرٍوٍبُـ[/c]ـہ[/c]

[c=14] َقٍِلبُيً آلعُآشَُقٍِ وٍآلمٍَيًآل[c=11] { عُبُدُ[/c] [a=11]لمٍَحِبُوٍبُهُ[/a] ..[/c]* 
*رهيبين حدهم* 

*تسلم يمناك على النقله الرهيبه* 
*موفقه و عساكِ على القوه*

----------


## Sweet Magic

يعطيك العافية 

توبيكات روعه  

دمتي بود

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو حبيبتي عواميه
توبيكااات جنااااااااان 
تسلم يمناااك يالغلا ويعطيك العاافيه
موفقه

----------


## هدوء الغرام

_يسلموا على الطرح_

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*[c=3]{[/c] [c=14]g[/c] [c=14]يًنٍ أرٍوٍحِ "[/c] [c=3] لـ غٌَ ـيًرٍ بُآبُگ[/c][c=14]" وٍيًنٍ أرٍوٍحِ ..[/c]
**
**[c=14]يًآلليً حِبُگ // [/c][c=3]بُلسِمٍَ[/c] [c=14]لگل {[/c] [c=0][a=3]آلجَ ـرٍgحِ [/a][/c]*


*توبيكات ولائية راائعة رائعة رائعة جداً...*

*الله يحفظ الملا باسم لخدمة محمد وآل محمد..*

*وربي يعطيك العافية ع الطرح الروووووووعة عجبني من قلب   :)*

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اسيرة شوق
شبل الطفوف
فارقني صبري
hope
شذى الزهراء
ورده محمديه
sweet magic
فرح 
هدوء الغرام
دمعة على السطور

يسلمووو جمييع على هالطله الحلووه منكم 
واللي اسعدتني بجد :)
الله يعطيكم العافيه 
لا خلا ولا عدم
موفقين جميع يارب
تحياااتووو

----------


## looovely

*9)*


*[c=7]شُ ـوٍَقٍِيً وٍحِنٍيًـ[c=50]טּ[/c] أيًإآمٍَيً َقٍِلبُــَ[c=50]ےَ[/c] [c=50]لوٍصِآلگ ضَإمٍَيً[/c] [/c]*


*[c=7]حِيًدُرٍ [c=50]عُليً .. {[/c] يًآ دُ[c=50]פּ[/c]ـيًتِــَ[c=50]ےَ[/c] وٍأ[c=50]ζ[/c] ـلآمٍَيً [/c]*

*يسلموووووو كتيييررر حلوين*
* بس حبيت هذا لأني بحب هـ القصيده*
* يعطيك العافيه غناتوووو أختياااار موفق* 
*دمتِ لمن تُحبين* 
*تح ـيـآآآآآتووووو*

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

توبيكآت من صنع إحسـآس الورد ..~!



.. النموذج الأول ..







..النموج الثاني ..

----------


## ساريه

*يسلمو وجزاك الله خير* 

*ررررررررررررروعه* 


*الله يعطيك العافيه* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

يسلموووووووو

----------


## كبرياء

*مرآحـب ..~!*
*توبيكآت حلووه وروعـهـ ..~!!*
*..... إأمممم من صنع أحسـآس الورد ..~!!*
*لذـآآ فأنـآ مضطرره لتحرير الموضوع ... معذرة ..!*
*وننتظر جديدكـ ..*
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

ههه


هذا الموضوع منقول حبيبتي كبريآ لما نقلت اسم الموضوع ما انتبهت الى المكتوب (من صنعي)

يســـلـــمـووو

----------


## فارقني صبري

تسلمين حبووبة على النقل

----------


## hope

*سبقـ طرحه ولكن بدون نماذج ,,* 
*وهذا بدون أكواد ..* 

*يدمج مع السابق ليكتمل الموضوع*

*يعطيك العآفييييييهـ ..* 

*ودمتي بخير*

----------

